# 3 way fridge in hot countries



## walkers (Jul 21, 2008)

well guys off to southern spain for 6 month break at the end of the month.
in need of advice as to how well to expect the fridge to cope with the heat out there, we have air con in the living quarters but am worried that the fridge won't stay cool enough.
regards tony


----------



## Belgian (Jul 21, 2008)

walkers said:


> well guys off to southern spain for 6 month break at the end of the month.
> in need of advice as to how well to expect the fridge to cope with the heat out there, we have air con in the living quarters but am worried that the fridge won't stay cool enough.
> regards tony



I put one of those computerventilators (12v, small and silent) behind the upper ventilation opening. It improves the air circulation of the fridge.
When you are running on gas don't put it on the 'large' flame (you heat too much then - your fridge won't cope anymore). Most fridges can only lower the temperature by max 25°. Don't expect ice in the freezer when it is 35° outside !


----------



## walkers (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks guys the temperatures are hitting 45 where we are headed so 25 below the ambient willl still make the milk curdle so thinking of a mini beer fridge which is a compressor fridge so should keep things cool
regards tony


----------



## walkers (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks graham but where we are to start with there are only olive trees not big enough for shade i will have my freestanding awning on that side so area where fridge is will be shaded and i have an old pc fan so will probably take belgians advice and use that but still having a beer fridge just in case. will have to see how cold we can keep the fridge inside the van as the air con will be on when on a site anyhow it should not get too hot in the van just wondered how other people got on and if they had had problems keeping stuff cold enough in the fridge at that sort of outside temperature.
regards tony


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jul 21, 2008)

errr how do the three way fridge-freezers cope then?


----------



## t&s (Jul 21, 2008)

i notice that some of the regular campers in spain keep there winter covers on
 i assume its to block the sun  
ile have to ask em next month


----------



## walkers (Jul 22, 2008)

t&s said:


> i notice that some of the regular campers in spain keep there winter covers on
> i assume its to block the sun
> ile have to ask em next month


i'll be there next month, so will be able to ask myself seems odd though although it probably would keep sun out it would also prevent the heat created by the fridge escaping or at least that is what you would have thought


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 22, 2008)

*I'm Back*

Returned a couple of days ago from my travels in Italy and Spain. Graham (*****) is right. Put out your awning to cover the vents of the fridge. Another thing, park your MH so the sun does not shine directly on the vents. You may need to turn your MH around again in the afternoon as the sun moves over to the other side. Also a wet towel hanging over the vents (taped over) careful to leave space for ventilation.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 22, 2008)

For the fan to work effectively you need to put a 60C thermal switch onto the cooling fins, so that the fan cycles on/off as the temperature rises and drops. Most electronics shops supply them - circular in shape with a couple of holes for self tappers. The fan needs to blow from bottom to top to improve the cooling over the fins. http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=ST3821

We have an old RM series Electrolux/Dometic 3 way fridge, and often get temps up in the high 30Cs plus and dont have problems with cooling, the element still ices on gas, but struggles on 12V. We also use ice packs that freeze overnight to help keep the fridge cooler during the day.

You just have to be a bit more selective about opening the door - get all your items out at once rather than half a dozen trips.


----------



## t&s (Jul 25, 2008)

walkers said:


> i'll be there next month, so will be able to ask myself seems odd though although it probably would keep sun out it would also prevent the heat created by the fridge escaping or at least that is what you would have thought



i am wondering if it is because they dont use the one in the van they generaly have a seperate household one in there awning 
i wonder if the covers are to keep out the mossies? 
i have just noticed none of my electrolux vents have fly screens so i am making them from some flyscreen netting and will super glue it to the inside of the vents


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi t&s, I think that the fly screen you found behind the vents are really dust screens. It is to protect the gas flame or pilot light. Perhaps I am wrong. That is what a Portugese guy in Sagres told me when he was fixing my fridge on my previous camper a couple of years ago.


----------



## t&s (Jul 25, 2008)

oh no i think you miss read my post 
there are no screens at all just large vents two for the fridge and one directly above the oven and the wind howles in this one 
that is why i think i ought to fit some fly/dust screens myself


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry t&s. you are probably right. I only quoted what the guy at Sagres told me when my fridge packed in.


----------

